# Les poochs brushes



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

They come highly recommended from groomers, but I would like to hear from Maltese owners. Do any of you have them? Do you like them? Are they worth the price tag? What type color do you have?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a Maden Brush and another smaller one from Chris Christensen. I really like these. Never heard of the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Madan brush!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the green one and and love it for brushing out tangles. It's not a brush I use everyday, but it's one I wouldn't want to do without. If I were to lose mine, I'd buy another one.





Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been dying for a les pooches brush for the girls' legs. I also heard they are wonderful and highly recommended by groomers.

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks like the yellow one is what they recommend for Maltese:

http://www.lespoochs.com/brush-yellow.asp

How are they different from a CC slicker? Anyone want to compare them?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the yellow one. It is good for brushing out tangles. On one side, the bristles are straight for 
brushing. On the other side, they're angled for pulling out tangles. The bristles are very sharp... I
always try brushing the hair on my arm first before I brush my boys... and this brush hurt. So I make
sure to hold the hair and brush away from the skin when I use the Les Poochs brush. 

I've had the brush for over a year now... I like it... but I could definitely manage without it. I
think that it depends on the kind of hair your fluffs have. 

Hope that helped.

Debbie


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have two madan brushes (blue/purple) and several CC brushes (fusion in all sizes) and love both products. Haven't tried the Les poochs brushes, sorry I can't give you more input!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I have had a yellow one for a couple of years. I bought it on the recommendation of my groomer. It is awesome for getting out mats. It's definately not something that I would use for everyday brushing, but it works great for those hard to get out mats. I find it easier to use on the mats than a regular slicker brush. For me, it was worth the money. I also have a pink Madan brush for "everyday brushing" and I have to agree with some of the other comments; I love, love, love this brush.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Mar 20 2009, 04:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748570


> I have the yellow one. It is good for brushing out tangles. On one side, the bristles are straight for
> brushing. On the other side, they're angled for pulling out tangles. The bristles are very sharp... I
> always try brushing the hair on my arm first before I brush my boys... and this brush hurt. So I make
> sure to hold the hair and brush away from the skin when I use the Les Poochs brush.
> ...


Personally, I don't like using anything with sharp pins on my pups. Which is why I love my Madan and CC brushes and combs.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info! Bailey doesn't really mat that much and the sharp thing scares me a bit. (His skin looks so delicate!) I was also going to look at the CC brushes. I've never heard of the Madan brushes, but will check those out too. Thanks again.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOVE THE SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER FROM LES POOCH. 
BUT ILL STICK TO THE MADAN BRUSH ,THE LES POOCH LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD HURT .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have trash canned all of our brushes except our Madan brushes. I have not tried the Les Poochs brushes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 20 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748948


> I have trash canned all of our brushes except our Madan brushes. I have not tried the Les Poochs brushes.[/B]


Me, too, except for the Fusion. It was brand new when I found out about Maden brushes so I sold it for $15.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the les pooches but actually forget to use it. I still prefer the chris christensen. I like the madan but it is almost as big as Buttons. :shocked: I'd be happy to buy the cc brushes from anyone who wants to sell them cheap. I never seem to have one where I need it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought one about 1 1/2 years ago and used it twice -- hated it and would love to get rid of it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 20 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748989


> I bought one about 1 1/2 years ago and used it twice -- hated it and would love to get rid of it.[/B]


Which one did you buy? Why did you hate it?

Just curious!


----------

